# Lighting Large Enclosures. Help.



## KierenTavener12 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys, so long story short I'm getting an enclosure built for me( was getting a custom bed built and figured why not).


Anyways it's still being built but ultimately it's 5ft x 4ft x 3ft. It'll be the forever home for my rapidly growing bred little. But my issue currently is. 

LIGHTING!

Heat wise I'm sorted that's an easy do. But general light I was looking a large 3-4 ft batten but I can't find a cage for it? And I'll need a cage my girl explores way to much the lights. 

I then thought two single lights and using a heat cage around them but idk? Ideas? 

What have you guys here used to light large enclosures?


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 21, 2017)

That is an extremely big enclosure for just a bredli ahah. Look into tube UVA lighting and install just some mesh on the underside of the holder!


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 21, 2017)

Have a look at Bunnings - they have Arlec LED strip lighting in different lengths - I use it in my GTP enclosures - not expensive, and no heat generated. I think it comes in 3m & 5m lengths. I buy the 5m lengths and cut it into 50cm lengths, one per cage (the lengths can be connected with a soldering iron and some speaker wire and a bit of careful fiddling). It has high-strength adhesive tape backing which allows it to be stuck flush with the enclosure top, and I haven't had it fail in over a year of using it. $40 did 10 cages for me, with very good quality light.

You can buy shorter lengths for smaller applications, and if you buy the full pack, it includes a transformer. I wouldn't use anything else these days - takes up no room, gives off no heat, and is extremely economical to buy and run.

Jamie

Just took a few (very poor) photos. I have the 50cm lengths of LED strip wired so they are all in tandem, so only one plug for 10 cages, but with connectors that allow the removal of individual cages from the line. The photo of the snake indicates the quality of the light (I think very good) and just a couple shots of how I stick the strip to a plastic batten and then screw the batten to the enclosure top, so if I need to remove/repair it, I can do so quite easily.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Feb 21, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> That is an extremely big enclosure for just a bredli ahah. Look into tube UVA lighting and install just some mesh on the underside of the holder!



Idk? They can grow to be quite big. Her mum is reaching 7ft. 

I want her to be able to spread out and have as much space as she wants. I find it cruel whether it is or not keeping them in small tanks. I've got uva currently what I'm thinking is to combine two of the mesh cages together.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah fair enough!! Always nice to see a snake in a nice big cage! But if you just install some fly screen on the bottom of the lamp reflector, you should ne able to stop her from touching it! Is your bredli a climber?


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

If you want to go with the batten fitting, a 2 ft tube should be plenty to light up the enclosure. Just a normal light fitting, as you don't need UV for pythons.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Feb 25, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Yeah fair enough!! Always nice to see a snake in a nice big cage! But if you just install some fly screen on the bottom of the lamp reflector, you should ne able to stop her from touching it! Is your bredli a climber?




Climber indeed. Every chance she gets she's as high as she can go in the tank. 

Most people actually forget bredli are semi-arboreal. I feel mine is more Aboreal than semi.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 25, 2017)

I know its already been said but thats a huge enclosure.
That said My diamonds are in similar.......a little taller but not as deep enclosure.
You can't go wrong with the LED lights that Jamie suggested but another option I use is exo terra compact units.
https://www.petology.com.au/exo-ter...ht-unit-90cm?gclid=CKeRi5vMqtICFYGbvAod3T0OaQ

I only use compact globes so as to not impact temperature too much & too be honest they put out tons of light. (Choose your globes wisely)
I don't think they produce a cover for these as they are designed for open mesh top enclosures but I screwed mine to the inside and then made my own mesh cover.

Other options I use in some of my BHP tanks are compact strip light made by compton. They are a complete unit, about 18 inches I think from memory and already wired up so pretty easy to install. (From Bunnings)
Covers for strip lights like this I got from Brian at the Herp Shop so give him a yell and he might have them. They come sized for up for different sizes up to 4ft strip light and not expensive.

Just on a side note you do know that UV is not necessary?


----------



## dannydee (Feb 25, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> If you want to go with the batten fitting, a 2 ft tube should be plenty to light up the enclosure. Just a normal light fitting, as you don't need UV for pythons.



As keepers, we should be providing the best husbandry possible, not substandard. 
It is true, pythons do survive in captivity without the provision of uv, but to simply regurgitate "you don't UV for pythons" is factually incorrect. 
Pythons like all others reptiles are tetrachromats, which basically means they can see much more of the light spectrum than we can - their vision extends into the ultraviolet. 
So at the very least, if you want your python to be able to perceive the world like it's evolved to, you should be providing lamps that emit uva. 
As for uvb, there are now plenty of research papers showing that snakes do indeed benefit from it. 

Anyway, back to the original poster. Good on you for providing a decent sized enclosure for your bredli. I've got three, and I absolutely love them.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 25, 2017)

Well that's a discussion point for another thread, as we don't want to hijack this one. Al I will say, it is not factually incorrect to say pythons don't NEED UV in captivity; I am not disagreeing with you that it won't ham them, and could indeed provide some benefit, especially if their diet is lacking. But they will certainly grow and thrive in captivity without UV, with good husbandry.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 26, 2017)

There's always someone trying to reinvent the wheel...

Jamie


----------



## dannydee (Feb 27, 2017)

Not trying to reinvent the wheel, just trying to move Australian husbandry out the dark ages.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 27, 2017)

dannydee said:


> Not trying to reinvent the wheel, just trying to move Australian husbandry out the dark ages.



Oh OK. I guess the thread was about lighting... but I doubt that opinions expressed here about the NEED, or not, for UV for snakes, are uniquely Australian.

Jamie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 27, 2017)

dannydee said:


> As keepers, we should be providing the best husbandry possible, not substandard.
> It is true, pythons do survive in captivity without the provision of uv, but to simply regurgitate "you don't UV for pythons" is factually incorrect.
> Pythons like all others reptiles are tetrachromats, which basically means they can see much more of the light spectrum than we can - their vision extends into the ultraviolet.
> So at the very least, if you want your python to be able to perceive the world like it's evolved to, you should be providing lamps that emit uva.
> As for uvb, there are now plenty of research papers showing that snakes do indeed benefit from it.



Hi dannydee, do you have links to these research papers?


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Feb 28, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Hi dannydee, do you have links to these research papers?



Considering it's my thread it's fair to say I can hijack it. There are several studies done on the effectiveness of uv in snakes particularly with nocturnal snakes one I can think of is by carmen and ferguson. 

And sure while 99% of keepers don't use uv lights and haven't seen an issue. If there's a chance that I can give additional vitamin and benefits to you animal would you not want that?

I do have to say most people who do use uv don't correctly use anyways. There's a study done on the strength and placement of bulbs for optimal use. Done by Frances Baines. 

Anyways thank you for the advice I'll be looking into the options. I'm considering keeping the batten and adding a reflector to se if that helps. Otherwise the strip lights look good.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 28, 2017)

Good answer Kieren. And hijack away...... [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## reen08 (Mar 16, 2017)

Have a chat with your herp vet if you're concerned about uv. I'd make my own cage for the light. Just by a bit of wire and steel from bunnings


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 27, 2017)

I use those circular ceiling LED lights in my olive's custom enclosure. They do get quite hot but because they are flush with the roof of the enclosure they can't be wrapped around and are generally of very little interest to my olive. In a smaller enclosure they'd mess up the gradient but in an enclosure of that magnitude it makes a minute difference.

Benefit is they also look really nice and professional.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 27, 2017)

reen08 said:


> Have a chat with your herp vet if you're concerned about uv. I'd make my own cage for the light. Just by a bit of wire and steel from bunnings



I can't remember what they're called, but those wire clip thingies (used to join sections of mesh) in the wire mesh section and the crimping tool make the job loads faster and a lot less painful.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey team,

LED lights for a 8 bay enclosure.. is there options out there where i can have LED strips in each enclosure but only one power outlet..
Ive googled it briefly but not too much info on it.. so here i am asking for ideas and thoughts 



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 9, 2018)

@Murph_BTK the LED strips from bunnings that Jamie (@pythoninfinite ) was talking about would be perfect for your job, just install 40 cm lengths of strip light to the top at the back of each enclosure and link them all to the transformer through the back with some good quality speaker wire and male/female bayonet joiners.






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 9, 2018)

ronhalling said:


> @Murph_BTK the LED strips from bunnings that Jamie (@pythoninfinite ) was talking about would be perfect for your job, just install 40 cm lengths of strip light to the top at the back of each enclosure and link them all to the transformer through the back with some good quality speaker wire and male/female bayonet joiners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are a champ (as is piney) take the rest of the day off.. and I'll make sure there is a lil extra in your pay this week.. *off to bunnings i go [emoji57]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

